# Pessaries & ET



## June12 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm going in for ET this morning & I can't remember what I did last time re pessaries. Should I do it before or after ET? They're not the most pleasant of things.


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

I am sure i had them after. 
Good luck


----------



## Little Rie (Jun 27, 2014)

Good luck for ET today. I was told to use them from the day after EC & including before on the day of ET.   


I think it depends on which gel you are using though...


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

At my nhs cycle at St Marys I started them the day after EC (I think) but was told to skip the one on the morning off ET


I'm having a donor cycle this time and I was told to start as soon as they confirmed the donor had eggs so I started the pm of her EC, they didn't tell me to skip the morning of ET so I erm...back doored that one 

L x


----------

